# dash cam, which one?



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looking to buy a dashcam. Ive seen them priced from £25 - 250

Im guessing the £25 Chinese ones are guff 8)

I dont want to spend a lot on it, can you get good quality video from the £75-125 range ones. Or am I best just buying a top drawr one, dont want to buy twice.

Whats the main difference between a £50-75 camera and a £150+ one?

Thanks.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Seems I am wrong.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/E-PRANCE-Novate ... ewpoints=1

£40 for this and a 32gb sd card. 

It gets fantastic reviews too. What do you think?

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-dash-cam/


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it depends what you want it for. If you want to record drives, or post videos of stuff online then you might be more concerned with getting the best quality video possible. If it's just there as evidence in a crash, the only things I'd worry about is having the widest field of view possible and good low light performance - even the cheaper cameras are good enough to pick up a number plate and show the gist of what happened (which is all you really need).


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I think it depends what you want it for. If you want to record drives, or post videos of stuff online then you might be more concerned with getting the best quality video possible. If it's just there as evidence in a crash, the only things I'd worry about is having the widest field of view possible and good low light performance - even the cheaper cameras are good enough to pick up a number plate and show the gist of what happened (which is all you really need).


Bit of both I think. Looking at the footage of this camera I really cant see where the otger £200 goes for a top of the range one. Yea the quality is better, but its not £200 better.

Only other thing is no gps, so no speed recorded. Cant be a bad thing if you were going 2 or 3 mph over limit before a crash :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's cheap enough to take a punt - I'm waiting for delivery of my two.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Doesnt Pug have one?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Doesnt Pug have one?
> 
> J
> xx


Yea, so does roddy but both are spensive blackview ones. I dont want to pay £££ for one.

Going toto buy that gw1 camera.For £40 it must be worth a punt. Reviews and footage on youtube look good.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have had the mini 0801 for a while now and its very good. Quality pictures and has a small viewing screen. I like how small it is and you cant really see it behind the mirror. Can unclip it easily and take it out or just leave it in there. It has GPS but you can switch it off if not wanted. Think it was about £80

Jenny


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks good, How do you mount it though?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Looks good, How do you mount it though?


Sucker


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes. Just found a review on YouTube. Footage seems really good in both day and night time conditions. Mount looks large though, Would be after one that would tuck as far in behind the mirror. Also how easy would it be to hardwire it in up there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

BaueruTc said:


> Also how easy would it be to hardwire it in up there?


You should be able to tuck the cable up under the leading edge of the roof lining and down the A pillar trim to the fuse box, removing that trim if necessary. That's what I plan to do.

You can't simply pick up a 12v supply from the fuse box though as the camera runs on only 5v: the power plug incorporates the transformer.

On my last TT (a Mk 2) I fitted a power socket behind the lower dash trim fed from an ignition live spare fuseway. That was used for a Garmin sat nav with a similar voltage reducing power plug.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've just bought a Toshiba Camileo X-sports which has been launched as a rival for the GoPro Hero HD Black but at £170 about half the price! I used this to record the entire 1200 miles of roadtrip i just finished and am VERY impressed with the quality!

I know its not the same as a specialist dashcam, but may be another option if you'd like to use it for other things? I used mine on a helmet mount and board mount for snowboarding as well as a handlebar mount for mountain biking, but im sure this is equally capable as any dashcam if not better, filming in 1080P at 60 frames per second gives unbelievable results for an "amateur" camera!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

NickG said:


> I've just bought a Toshiba Camileo X-sports which has been launched as a rival for the GoPro Hero HD Black but at £170 about half the price! I used this to record the entire 1200 miles of roadtrip i just finished and am VERY impressed with the quality!
> 
> I know its not the same as a specialist dashcam, but may be another option if you'd like to use it for other things? I used mine on a helmet mount and board mount for snowboarding as well as a handlebar mount for mountain biking, but im sure this is equally capable as any dashcam if not better, filming in 1080P at 60 frames per second gives unbelievable results for an "amateur" camera!


I use so called action camera as a dash-pod camera too. Fed from the battery, with 1080P and 140 degrees wide angle lens it works a treat for the daily journeys to work daytime and at night. Although I did pay a lot less than £170 :roll:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brittan said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Also how easy would it be to hardwire it in up there?
> ...


Cheers for the info!

Just purchased this little camera off Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/E-PRANCE-Origin ... words=0801

Seems like a very good deal for £50. Made by the same company as the device Brian linked to. I was going to go for the camera he found but decided it looked a bit big and would rather go for the stealth approach and hide it fully behind the mirror. Above camera seems to be almost on par with Brian's camera and the YouTube videos look pretty good too. Also 1920x1080 30fps.

Going to tuck the cable into the headlining and run it down the drivers A pillar. I have just purchased a 12v lighter accessory socket which i will tuck in down behind the dash. I also purchased a piggyback fuse holder to wire it into the fusebox so the camera will come on with the ignition rather than have to plug it in everytime.

Will post a few pics up once its all setup. 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The problems I had with the really cheap cameras was picture breakup with vibration. I stuck the blackvue in the car despite the cost because it's a proper fit-and-forget device. It's worked pretty flawlessly although it does think every bump in the road is an accident worth keeping. Mine has a 32GB memory card (cheap) and records on a rolling basis deleting the old stuff. It does keep the "incidents" though so I have to clear it down every few months.
If you have a microSD slot on your smart phone they make an app for viewing footage at the roadside.

The youtube videos by Techmoan are worth checking as he puts cheaper devices through their paces.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> The youtube videos by Techmoan are worth checking as he puts cheaper devices through their paces.


That was an other reason I went for the 0801 as he speaks very highly of it in his video and he said it will be the camera that he leaves permanently fitted to his car from now on.

It also has a G-sensor which will lock a video so it won't re-record over it. There is also zero gaps in between video clips, Once it fills the sd card it will start start erasing the oldest clip so you never have to worry about it.

Another thing that's handy is that it has a small LCD display so you can get it setup perfectly first time. This device will also be vibration free due to its mount design and also the fact that it's such a tiny sized device.

Also has a small built in battery so it can be removed from the car so footage could be shown at the side of the road if required.

Purchased a 32gb micro sd card for her too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/E-PRANCE-Novate ... ewpoints=1


Did you buy it then Brian? If so did you buy it direct from Eprance through there Amazon store? Only asking as i bought mine two days ago now (from Eprance through Amazon) and its still preparing for dispatch. I am a very impatient chap when it comes to buying things. Especially as its still got to come all the way from China. :x

Pretty sure i am going to buy a second 0801 unit and install it on the back window.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

BaueruTc said:


> Only asking as i bought mine two days ago now (from Eprance through Amazon) and its still preparing for dispatch. I am a very impatient chap when it comes to buying things.


Patience!
I bought the G1W from E-Prance via Amazon:
Ordered 16th May
Dispatched: 19th May
Delivered: Today, 23rd May - which is ahead of the estimated delivery of 24-29 May!

All I've done so far is check the contents of the boxes. Haven't read the instructions yet but there's a single loose (not lose) page of _"WARM TIPS"_ which includes _"If you don't use the machine for long time, the internal battery will automatically burn, . . . . . "_

Good job I have a fire extinguisher.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.amazon.co.uk/E-PRANCE-Novate ... ewpoints=1
> ...


Yea I did, I uowever forgot I had changed my bank account and used an old card [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Just paid it 10mins ago.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Right now i am very very confused lol. I purchased it through Eprance with free super saver delivery so would have thought it was coming from China?

I also purchased a 32GB Samsung micro sd card for the camera which was bought from Amazon, Again with super saver delivery.

Both of these items are now marked as dispatched and both have the same tracking number for Royal Mail which would mean that both of these items are coming from Amazon in the UK?

Oh well roll on Thursday or before going by the delivery estimate.

All the other pieces of the puzzle have already arrived, Piggyback fuse holder and a second 12 volt accessory socket. Hopefully get it all plumbed in on Friday or Saturday when im off. Will pop some test footage up once its all sorted.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Right now i am very very confused lol. I purchased it through Eprance with free super saver delivery so would have thought it was coming from China?
> 
> I also purchased a 32GB Samsung micro sd card for the camera which was bought from Amazon, Again with super saver delivery.
> 
> ...


I purchased the 32gb sd card from fleabay. It arrived on Thursday. Still waiting for my dashcam


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The return postcode on mine is UB18 7GB. 
I'm not sure if that means it was delivered from the UK or China or maybe by a Chinese company operating delivery from within the UK.

I fitted both of mine yesterday but in the Discovery not the TT. I had to extend the power lead for the rear camera but it's only 2 core so very easy.

The various Youtube videos give a better idea of how to use the menus than the instruction booklet but it's very straight forward. The results are quite satisfactory and as a cheap, no frills camera it's absolutely fine.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Woohoo Dash cam and sd card has been delivered! Might get a chance to plumb it all in today when I finish work at 1400.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Woohoo Dash cam and sd card has been delivered! Might get a chance to plumb it all in today when I finish work at 1400.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expecting it today, prob get home to calling card from royal mail, postoffice depo open to 8pm though


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo Dash cam and sd card has been delivered! Might get a chance to plumb it all in today when I finish work at 1400.
> ...


Lucky you! Are depot is only open for collections from 1000-1200 and then 1300-1415! And that's it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You can't collect from depot the same day though can you ? Normally next day .. Or arrange redelivery for two days later.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Well we can't collect up here unless it's been carded through the door early on in the morning. Unlikely as we don't get mail normally till around lunchtime. We have to wait around two hours after the card has been dropped through the door before we can go into collect.

Sent via the mighty power of an iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What about a cam built into the rear view mirror ?
http://www.tomtop.com/bluetooth-handsfr ... ml?aid=em2


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> You can't collect from depot the same day though can you ? Normally next day .. Or arrange redelivery for two days later.


Ive had my wife phone me at 2pm to tell me she missed the postie and they left a card. I head down after work ar 5:20 just before it shuts and 9/10 times get my parcel 

Didnt get delivered yestarday though, so prob get it today.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> What about a cam built into the rear view mirror ?
> http://www.tomtop.com/bluetooth-handsfr ... ml?aid=em2


I like the numbered photo showing the different parts of the device. Number 13 is a bit worrying though.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > What about a cam built into the rear view mirror ?
> ...


   [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What should I be seeing ? :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

No13


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Found em on eBay, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261460004892


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Number 13 is a bit worrying though.


Maybe it's a 'keep you awake' device? :lol:

This picture on the ebay listing is also a little worrying:










At 87mm (3.5 inches) tall the mirror would be bit dominating in a TT. Good for hair dressing though . . .


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

If that is accurate, it looks like its just a tad larger then the front windscreen on the TT :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Managed to get mine all wired in yesterday. No video atm as my SD card reader has decided to pack in grrrrr.

I manged to transfer my footage to the other half's iPad and viewed it back on it and have to say the quality of the video and sound is fantastic. Even better than i thought it would be. Wires all hidden and the camera is not even visible from the drivers seat as its tucked neatly behind the rear view mirror. As soon as i order a new sd card reader for the pc i will upload some footage. Best £50 that i have spent in a long time.

Only thing that needs changed is the sticky pad that you mount to the window. Its not black so thats not bad for being the only gripe.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Found an other sd card reader so here is a 3 minute clip with the 0801 mini.

Apologies for the squeaking brakes at the start, Was just out at the folks giving her a wash. Plenty of road noise as i had both the windows fully open as it was a scorcher of a day up here today.

Mind and select 1080p version if watching through Youtube 

For some reason YouTube still seems to compress the footage as the 1080p quality direct off the sd card is even better looking than the YouTube stream. Even so you get an idea of how good it works even with the YouTube downgrade in quality.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Found an other sd card reader so here is a 3 minute clip with the 0801 mini.
> 
> Apologies for the squeaking brakes at the start, Was just out at the folks giving her a wash. Plenty of road noise as i had both the windows fully open as it was a scorcher of a day up here today.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, I think mine arrived today but was too late home to grab it from the depo.

whats wrong with the sky? :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Found an other sd card reader so here is a 3 minute clip with the 0801 mini.
> ...


 :lol: The Sky must be very confused as its doing the same again today! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > BaueruTc said:
> ...


It was my brodit clip, where is my camera!

I think china eated it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Id like to see more "heads up" display technology in the car. Imagine, instead of having a rear view mirror, you have front and rear facing cameras - both continuous recording. You can then project the rear view camera onto the "heads up" film at the top of the windscreen  the same display could be used to provide basic overlaid sat nav directions or other info (boost ? 8) )

Garmin do a heads up sat nav projector, actually. (OK its off topic, but just to help convey what Im thinking).

https://buy.garmin.com/en-GB/GB/mobile/ ... 34348.html

Whist googling that - I came across this - looks like Pioneer beat me to it ! (although not a REPLACEMENT for the rear view mirror)

http://www.pioneer.eu/uk/products/25/11 ... /page.html

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## chodecz (Apr 2, 2009)

Both look good to me


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Especially if you need access to the marketplace, right ? :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140995982451


----------

